# CZ-100 Info



## Devildog341 (Jul 25, 2007)

My brother is considering purchasing a CZ-100 in .40 from a friend of his. His friend says that he has only shot 20 rounds through it and it fired as designed. I am not very familiar with the CZ-100 except that it doesn't seem to be very popular, compared to other CZs, and there is not a lot of information/reviews out there about it. He is used to revolvers, so I think the DOA will be a good transition for him. I told him to see if he can fire a few boxes of different ammo to find any malfunctions before buying it. Does anyone out there own one and can you give me your impressions, knowledge, thoughts, etc.?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I had one a few years back. It wasn't worth the $100 I paid for it. Absolutely horrible trigger and marginal reliability. I say pass on the CZ100 at any price.

I traded mine for a S&W Model 19.


----------



## mbott (Oct 3, 2007)

I've owned one in .40 for several years now and I have not had any issues with mine at all. Yes, the trigger is long and will never be mistaken for a target trigger, but that is not why I picked one up. Very good ergonomics, accurate, totally reliable and soft shooting have been it's forte so far.

-- 
Mike


----------

